# Coffee machine



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Just because it's so hard for us to get together for a coffee...have one on me..... 
1. CLICK ON THE LINK (COFFEE MACHINE BELOW) 
2. PUT THE COIN IN THE VENDING MACHINE 
3. CHOOSE YOUR DRINK 
4. CLICK ON THE CUP WHEN IT IS READY 
5. CLICK ON OPEN ENJOY! 
This is clever.. I don't know how they figure all this stuff out. Enjoy 
To start click below

Coffee machine


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I nearly pi--ed myself laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:



Still thats the story of my life these days "I nearly pissed myself"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Isn't that how it normally tastes?

:forthosewhothinkyoung:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Very good, thanks!


----------

